# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  مزمل ابو القاسم كبد الحقيقه

## فراس الشفيع

*ألوك.. يكاد المريب يقول 







* النهج الذي يتعامل به الاتحاد العام مع لاعب المريخ ألوك محاط بريبة شديدة، ويحفه غموض مزعج.
* رفض الاتحاد التدخل في قضية ألوك، وأوقف تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ، وحول ملفه إلى الفيفا، بادعاء أن اتحاد الجنوب منحه عدة إفادات متضاربة، أنكر فيها أول مرة أن يكون اللاعب مسجلاً في كشوفاته، ثم أقر بأنه كان لاعباً هاوياً في صفوف نادي الملكية جوبا، قبل أن يبادر بتحويل بطاقة نقله الدولية للمريخ.
* آخر إفادة أتت للاتحاد السوداني من الجنوب حوت شهادة النقل الدولية للاعب.
* مع ذلك رفض الاتحاد قيده للمريخ، بادعاء أنه فرض على لاعبي منطقة أبيي إحضار أرقام وطنية تؤكد أنهم ينتمون للسودان.
* تحويل ملف ألوك للفيفا يعني أن الاتحاد السوداني غير راغب في التدخل في القضية.
* وصل رد الفيفا، وأفاد صحة انتقال اللاعب للمريخ، فبادر الاتحاد بتحويل الملف إلى لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة من جديد، واشترط على المريخ إحضار رقم وطني للاعب!
* القرار المذكور صدر بعد اعتماد اللاعب للمريخ بأمر الفيفا!
* وهو يحوي تحدياً لأكبر سلطة كروية في العالم!
* طالما أن الاتحاد السوداني لا يحترم قرارات الفيفا ولا يطبقها، فلماذا حول له ملف ألوك؟
* وطالما أن أمر اعتماد تسجيل ألوك للمريخ من عدمه يندرج تحت اختصاصات لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالاتحاد العام، فما الذي دعاه لإقحام الفيفا في الأمر؟
* لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ليست موثوقة لدى المريخ، لأن بعض قادتها ينتمون للنادي المنافس، ويرتبطون بعلاقات وثيقة وتواصل دائم مع بعض إعلاميي الهلال.
* هذا بخلاف موقفها الغريب والمريب في قضية تهريب شيبوب إلى تونس، ورفضها اعتماد العقوبة الموقعة من نادي المريخ على اللاعب المذكور برغم أنف القواعد العامة.
* أحد قادة اللجنة المذكورة تكبد عناءً كبيراً لإثبات أن النادي التونسي طلب شهادة نقل شيبوب، وقاد اتجاهاً يرمي إلى رفض طلب المريخ معاقبة شيبوب بادعاء أنه أصبح لاعباً للنادي التونسي، مع أن مجرد طلب الشهادة الدولية لا يعني انضمام اللاعب المذكور للنادي الذي طلب الشهادة.
* القرار الخاص بإلزام لاعبي منطقة أبيي بإحضار رقم وطني صدر خلال فترة التسجيلات الأخيرة.
* وقتها كان ألوك لاعباً لمريخ كوستي، ومقيداً في كشوفات ناد سودانيٍ.
* لا يوجد قانون في الأرض يسري بأثر رجعي.
* ألوك لم يكن لاعباً جديداً عندما أصدر الاتحاد القرار المذكور.
* هناك سابقة أخرى أخطر من سابقة ألوك، حدثت عندما انفصل الجنوب عن السودان.
* وقتها كان اللاعب جمعة جينارو مسجلاً في كشوفات نادي الهلال.
* فقد جينارو جنسيته السودانية، وكان من المفروض أن يعامل كلاعب أجنبي، لكن الاتحاد السوداني أصر على معاملته كلاعب وطني، وسمح له باللعب مع الهلال كلاعب وطني حتى انتهى عقده بعد ثلاث سنوات.
* لاعب جنوبي لا يمتلك أي ورقة تثبت انتماءه للسودان سمحوا له باللعب للهلال كوطني، لمدة ثلاث سنوات، ونال ناديه تمييزاً لم يحصل عليه منافسوه، لأنه لعب بأربعة أجانب، بخلاف الآخرين الذين ألزموا بضم ثلاثة أجانب، ولاعب آخر يحمل شهادة تؤكد انتماءه لمنطقة أبيي، يحرم من اللعب كمواطني، بعد أن لعب بالصفة المذكورة لمدة عام كامل مع نادي السابق!!
* أي ظلم وأي تطفيف وأي تمييز في المعاملة؟
* يجب على مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن يتعامل مع الاتحاد بما يناسب مواقفه المريبة من قضيتي ألوك وشيبوب.
* ازدراء نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ، والإصرار على الإضرار به بحرمانه من مجهودات اثنين من لاعبيه يحوي تجاوزاً لكل الخطوط الحمراء.
* وهو يفوق طاقة احتمال جماهير المريخ التي رفعت لافتات احتجاج واستنكار لمواقف الاتحاد في قضية ألوك خلال مباراة فريقها الأخيرة أمام الأمل.
* الموقف الجديد من ألوك يجعنا نتساءل عن مسوغات تأخير تقديم شكوى ضد شيبوب والطرف الثالث.
* ما الذي يمنع مجلس التسيير من صياغة شكواه للفيفا ضد شيبوب ومن انتهكوا كل قوانين الفيفا المنظمة للانتقالات، وأغووا لاعباً مرتبط بعقد احتراف مع ناديه؟
* لماذا التلكؤ والإهمال في معالجة قضية مصيرية، يمتلك المريخ فيها موقفاً قوياً، وأدلة دامغة تثبت تورط الطرف الثالث في القضية.. ما السبب؟
آخر الحقائق
* استنكر مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الأمل الهتافات التي وجهتها جماهير المريخ لفريقه في اللقاء الأخير، وزعم أنهم تعرضوا لظلم التحكيم.
* الهتاف غير مقبول، لكنه بالقطع أفضل من (رجم الخصوم بالحجارة)!
* لعب الأمل عشرات المباريات مع المريخ في الرد كاسل، ولم يتعرض أي لاعب أو إداري أو فني من نادي الأمل لاعتداء أسال دمه في البقعة!
* في المقابل تعرض فريق المريخ لعشرات الاعتداءات أمام الأمل في عطبرة.
* بل إن مباريات المريخ مع الأمل في مدينة الحديد والنار قلما تخلو من مشاهد الدماء!
* في عطبرة أصيب كروجر وقريش وبلة جابر والعجب وقلق وفيصل موسى وريتشارد ومجاهد وموسى الزومة والطاهر الحاج والحضري وحسن يوسف وغيرهم، فهل تعرض أي لاعب أو إداري من الأمل لاعتداء من جماهير المريخ في أم درمان؟
* ما لعب المريخ في عطبرة إلا لاحقته الحجارة.
* من يستنكر الهتافات لم يحدث أن استنكر الاعتداءات الدموية، والرجم بالحجارة.
* علماً أننا نستنكر الاثنين، مع ضرورة مراعاة فروق الأذى طبعاً.
* ما علاقة واقعة طرد إيزيكيل في لقاء الأمل مع مريخ الفاشر بمباراة الفهود والمريخ؟
* هل يظن مولانا أن المريخ مشغول بهم ومتخوف منهم إلى درجة تحريض الحكام أو شراء ذممهم لطرد لاعب من الأمل في مباراة لا يشارك فيها المريخ؟
* فقدتم إيزيكيل؟ المريخ فقد بكري وعنكبة وجابسون وراجي وعلاء وشمس الفلاح، وفاز عليكم بلا عناء.
* كلما أملنا في إصلاح علاقة المريخ مع الأمل بادر رئيس الأمل بإطلاق تصريحات عدائية، زاد بها الطين بلة.
* اتهام المريخ بالتأثير على حكم مباراة الأمل مع مريخ الفاشر لحضهم على طرد إيزيكل حديث مستهجن.
* حديث رئيس الأمل عن وجود شبهة تسلل في هدف المريخ الأول مثير للسخرية!
* تسلل أيه يا مولانا، قول بسم الله!!
* حافظ عبد الغني.. ما ظهر في مباراة للمريخ إلا تكاثرت شكوى المريخاب من ظلمه لهم.
* بدا ترصد الحكم المذكور للمريخ في واضحاً في رفضه احتساب ركلة الجزاء المرتكبة مع تراوري.
* اضطر حافظ إلى احتسابها بعد أن أصر عليها المساعد.
* في الحصة الثانية سقط ضفر مصاباً أمام الحكم، فأصر حافظ عبد الغني على عدم طلب الإسعاف له، وأمر بمواصلة اللعب واللاعب على الأرض!
* علماً أن ضفر لم يكن يمثل، بدليل أن مدربه اضطر إلى سحبه بسبب الإصابة.
* وقبل ذلك تغاضى الحكم عن ركلتي جزاء للأحمر.
* في العام المنصرم أدار حافظ عبد الغني مباراة المريخ والميرغني في كسلا، وصمت على عملية تصفية كوفي وأوكراه بألعاب عنيفة ومتكررة.
* أبعدوا هذا الحكم الضعيف من مباريات المريخ يا لجنة التحكيم.
* عاجل للجنة التسيير: مطلوب معسكر مغلق ومنضبط يبدأ اليوم قبل الغد، وتكثيف العلاج للمصابين، ومعسكر خارجي وتجربة ودية قبل مباراة واري وولفز النيجيري.
* بالعدم هيئوا أنفسكم للخروج من الدور الأول لدوري الأبطال.
* موسم الزعيم مرتبط بنتيجة اللقاء الأول في نيجيريا.
* التعديلات المستمرة على برمجة مباريات المريخ تفرض على مجلس التسيير تكوين لجنة لمتابعتها!
* الرهيب سينازل الحكام قبل المدعوم.
* حذار من ركلات الجزاء الوهمية، والرايات الهلامية.
* آخر خبر: وصيف الوصيف مرتاح، والزعيم والرهيب منهكان.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الرائع فراس

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

* الموقف الجديد من ألوك يجعنا نتساءل عن مسوغات تأخير تقديم شكوى ضد شيبوب والطرف الثالث.
* ما الذي يمنع مجلس التسيير من صياغة شكواه للفيفا ضد شيبوب ومن انتهكوا كل قوانين الفيفا المنظمة للانتقالات، وأغووا لاعباً مرتبط بعقد احتراف مع ناديه؟
* لماذا التلكؤ والإهمال في معالجة قضية مصيرية، يمتلك المريخ فيها موقفاً قوياً، وأدلة دامغة تثبت تورط الطرف الثالث في القضية.. ما السبب؟




فعلا اسئله محيره استاذ زمل




*

----------

